# strange glass



## jess999 (Sep 21, 2013)

i found this glass in cedar lake.


----------



## jess999 (Sep 21, 2013)

pic 2


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 28, 2013)

looks like a pebbled drinking glass that you'd get in a restaurant. Usually for water.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey Jess,

 It's a vintage old fashioned (like the cocktail) glass. My grandfather had a set of that very model.


----------



## jess999 (Oct 19, 2013)

what time period are the glasses


----------

